# Information on Suicide  Prevention course



## Jarnhamar (14 Jan 2011)

Perhaps  someone can help me out?

I have a few members who are scheduled to go on the Assist suicide prevention course in Ottawa,  17 Jan & 18 Jan.

I don't know what time the course starts, where the course is being held or who the point of contact is (I'm supposed to plave another member on the course if possible too).  

Does anyone have this information or anything that could help me out? 

Thank you.


*edited to change title


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2011)

A *very* misleading thread title.   -300


----------



## medicineman (14 Jan 2011)

Beat me to it.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2011)

So what was the original title?  Info on Suicide?   ???

I Googled CFSU(O) and went to the services page, clicked on Health Promotion and got this:

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/HealthPrograms/HealthPromotion/Pages/default.aspx

Then clicked on Winter Schedule and got this:

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/HealthPrograms/HealthPromotion/Documents/winter%202011%20pub_ENG%20only.pdf

The course is 0830-1630 on *18 & 19 Jan* at the Ottawa Health Promotion Office: 222 Queen St. 6th Floor and there is even a contact number:  613 996-4315

That was easy!!  







 ;D


----------



## muffin (14 Jan 2011)

I read it differently the first time as well -  I read "Information on Suicide Prevention" Course, rather than Information on "Suicide Prevention Course" ... though I did think the first was a strange name for a course...  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the links and contact number.

The concern over the thread title is going over my head?
First one was information on suicide assist course.   I guess to some of you it looked like a course on helping people commit suicide.  I remember seeing the name "assist" suicide prevention somewhere.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links and contact number.
> 
> The concern over the thread title is going over my head?
> First one was information on suicide assist course.   I guess to some of you it looked like a course on helping people commit suicide.  I remember seeing the name "assist" suicide prevention somewhere.



You're welcome.  It's ASIST:  Applied Suicide Intervention Skills Training.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2011)

With the title reading originally as "*Information on Suicide Assist course*," I was intrigued because I can think of several people whose suicide I'd _love_ to assist -- whether they wanted to go or not.  >


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jan 2011)

Just a note folks,

This will be the last series of courses you will see for ASIST.  The CF is developing their own course tailored to the needs of the Military.  The ASIST course was offered by PSP,, and they had to pay a licensing fee to the company that developed it, each time they ran the course.

From my understanding, the January courses will be the last run.

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Just a note folks,
> 
> This will be the last series of courses you will see for ASIST.  The CF is developing their own course tailored to the needs of the Military.  The ASIST course was offered by PSP,, and they had to pay a licensing fee to the company that developed it, each time they ran the course.
> 
> ...



Really? That's too bad.  I just did it in December and I thought the course was really good.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Jan 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really? That's too bad.  I just did it in December and I thought the course was really good.



I was going to do the one offered locally in January.

However, the military feels that it needs one that is aimed at the CF, and why pay someone else for something that can be developed internally.

So, it does make sense.

dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2011)

We did Mental Health and Suicide Awareness, that was done by Health Promotions. We thought it would be good for junior soldiers as a "primer" for suicide prevention training.


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jan 2011)

If anyone still wants to get in on them, Trenton's got 3 or 4 serials running throughout February.  -- The internet's spotty today, so I actually have to spend time on the Trenton homepage!!   ;D


----------



## kuchunwah (9 Feb 2011)

it is a good course, i suggest everyone should take this


----------



## armyboytncoy (25 Feb 2011)

The reason that theres no more of this course available is that health promotions are revamping the course.  This is what the Heath Promotion people that taught my course told me.


----------



## NSDreamer (19 Sep 2014)

Waking up an old thread here. 

I've identified the need for ASIST style training for my personnel that I really can't go into without compromising my persec (my current position is kind one of a kind). If anyone has any information on the course the military was attempting to create to mirror asist training it would be appreciated. Google is being less then kind...More details available via PMs of course if you think you can help out.

 Thanks in advance for any guidance as usual.

 Cheers,
  NSDreamer

*Edit, I should qualify looking for the training in the region around the Mega in St Jean


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Sep 2014)

PM inbound.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Sep 2014)

Quick follow-on;  the ASIST program has been replaced with something called Mental Fitness Suicide Awareness Trg.

Here is the Sj-Jean Garrison program description.

The programs and their delivery fall under Health Promotions as a rule.  A good place to start (online) is the CFPSA/PSP site location website, Health Promotion, Social Wellness as seen here for Garrison St-Jean.

To find your local area website for info, here is a link to the CF Community Gateway map, which you can click on the sites or use the drop-down list, in both French and English for the sites across Canada.

For immediate "I NEED HELP NOW" stuff:

CANADIAN FORCES MEMBER ASSISTANCE PROGRAM   1-800-268-7708    24 hours a day, 365 days a year.


----------



## NSDreamer (19 Sep 2014)

^ This guy, what a helpful fella.  :goodpost:


----------

